# Witnessed this morning: MY06 330d vs MY06 Boxster S



## Stu-Oxfordshire

My dull-as-ditchwater commute was made very much more memorable this morning; I was in P1 position to spectate on a rather amusing pissing contest between 2 brand spanking new cars: an MY06 330d and a MY06 Boxster S.

Said "contest" occurred on the slip road off the A34, up onto the M4. 
A blue 330d had nipped out in front of me on a feeder road and was sitting behind a Boxster S which I had been following in traffic for a few minutes. All 3 of us were sitting behind a couple of slower cars. The roundabout traffic lights were already green and we were all feeding through in single file at about 40mph. Onto the sliproad and the Boxster pulls out into the outside lane and floors it - I could hear his engine screaming in 2nd gear so he was definitely giving it full beans. The 330d follows suit and so do I.

Both cars are pulling away from me at a rate of knots - the Boxster (still keeping it nailed) tries the old trick of pulling over to the inside lane as if to say "pass me if you can" to the Bimmer, in_the_full expectation no doubt, that he would be able to keep his advantage. However, Mr 330d kept the foot in (we are half way up sliproad at this point) and they were both fast disappearing from my view...is the bimmer closing on the porker?

Having had first hand experience of a 330d, I fully expected it to hang close to the tail of the porker....but to reel him in? No....surely my eyes deceive me  Both cars exited the sliproad with the bimmer now powering some 2 or 3 car lengths ahead of the porker, pulling out to the middle lane of the motorway to give the porker some room (traffic very light as it was early am). The last I saw of them was the bimmer pulling over into the inside lane infront of the porker as they went out of view [smiley=smash.gif] At this stage goodness knows what speed they were doing; based on the fact I can reach license losing figures in the Touran by the end of the sliproad, they must have been doing 120+

So, these new 330d's are the business aren't they? PROPER stealth car (as the last model was in any event). I see in standard form they are 231bhp and 385 ft lbs torque. Is it reasonable to expect that a DMS remap could get this car up to 460+ ft lbs torque? I would think so....great bit of kit from ze germans [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## raysman

its a second quicker than the bm and should have eaten it ,i guess the porsche guy fluffed a gear change in the excitement.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

raysman said:


> its a second quicker than the bm and should have eaten it ,i guess the porsche guy fluffed a gear change in the excitement.


Or the BMW was remaped


----------



## omen666

raysman said:
 

> its a second quicker than the bm and should have eaten it ,i guess the porsche guy fluffed a gear change in the excitement.


Bear in mind the 'on paper' stats from manufacturers are to be viewed with caution as they do allsorts of stuff to reduce drag, remove wing mirrors, wiper blades, run nearly empty etc


----------



## garyc

YELLOW_TT said:


> raysman said:
> 
> 
> 
> its a second quicker than the bm and should have eaten it ,i guess the porsche guy fluffed a gear change in the excitement.
> 
> 
> 
> Or the BMW was remaped
Click to expand...

Goes to 278hp with tuning box, probably similar with a DMS jobbie.

I have hounded a few Boxsters. The 2.7 is fair game on the road, the S will pull out a little, but only if it has room to extend to the red line in all the gears and if the driver is both committed and nails it early.

In normal traffic flow that makes the cars pretty even in the acceleration race.

Brakes handling would be another matter.

Not recommended doing 120mph on the commute, but hey ho that's their licenses. :wink:


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

raysman said:


> its a second quicker than the bm and should have eaten it ,i guess the porsche guy fluffed a gear change in the excitement.


What do you mean? The 0-60 time?

I think we know 0-60 times are not the most accurate way of illustrating on-the-road performance.

I remember when Carl, Rob and I belted up to Anglesey for a track day: Carl was in his chipped 330d and I had just had my Evo remapped to well over 320bhp. On 3rd gear overtakes I could keep up with Carl, and that was about it. If I was gaining, it was only inches at a time so, I have no doubt what I saw this morning was a fair illustration of both cars respective performance, albeit the bimmer must have been chipped.

As someone I know tells me often, don't forget that power is merely a by-product of torque :wink:


----------



## Carlos

Its a second quicker what?

This wasn't a 0-60, the cars were already moving.

I used to own an E46 330d touring with a tuning box, providing similar (though slightly greater) figures to the stock E90. Boxster S, Impreza P1s, no problem.

People just don't want to admit how fast these things are.

Torque wins races, particularly rolling start races.


----------



## Carlos

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> As someone I know tells me often, don't forget that power is merely a by-product of torque :wink:


Whoever that person is, he is a wise man :roll:


----------



## raysman

sorry your right 0-100 boxster 14.2sec bm sorry dont know 2006spec but 2000model was 22.5sec ,bm 50-75 5sec in fourth porsche 55-75 6.8sec in fifth gear ,unless the bm has cut the 0-100time almost in half i think the porsche should have won by a mile


----------



## TTwiggy

It's true that 'real world' stuff can be very different to figures.

One of my best memories of my alfa was being buzzed on a quiet dual carriageway by one off those clios that has an engine where the back seats should be.

Now bear in mind, all he had on board (apart from his engine!) was himself and a baseball cap. I was carting my girlfriend (ok she's quite small) my mum (she's not so small, and her nerves didn't help with the performance) and three people's luggage from two seperate holidays (and my gf does not travel light). So anyway, he screams past, I follow and then we come to a roundabout. At the exit he floors it so I think 'what the hell' - long story short, on every gear change I pulled him in by about 10ft, until he got out of my way. But I bet 'on paper' his car was quicker than mine.


----------



## Kell

Really - and how long did it take for the ringing in your ears to subside?

In the same situation, my passenger seat located audible speed warning would have been going beserk... :roll:


----------



## raysman

twiggy v6 clio was a dog and not much faster than a standard clio 172,so not supprised you scalped him.


----------



## TTwiggy

Actually Kell, she's ok - my late father used to drive 'vigorously' so she got used to it (I've just realised that there's great pun potential with the word 'late' there), all she ever does is lean conspicuosly round the back of the seat for a clearer view of the speedo. The gf on the other hand seems totally oblivious to speed - which is rather worrying as she's threatened to dust off her licence and get a car herself this year


----------



## TTwiggy

raysman said:


> twiggy v6 clio was a dog and not much faster than a standard clio 172,so not supprised you scalped him.


my understanding was that the mark 1 was, as you say, of the four-legged canine disposition, whereas the mark 2 was good?? I could be wrong, it's not a car I've ever wanted so I've done no research - this one was on an 02 plate if memory serves, so it could've been the new model. I do miss the alfa's 'stealth' - I tangled with an M3 once as well (which I certainly wouldn't suggest I could beat) and I must have done something right, as when we stopped at a set of lights at the end of a three lane carriageway the guy put his window down and said 'mate, what sort of [email protected]*$ing engine has thing got in it?' - I guess he thought he'd been followed by a 147jts driver who'd got his braces caught in his beemer's tailgate!


----------



## Carlos

raysman said:


> sorry your right 0-100 boxster 14.2sec bm sorry dont know 2006spec but 2000model was 22.5sec ,bm 50-75 5sec in fourth porsche 55-75 6.8sec in fifth gear ,unless the bm has cut the 0-100time almost in half i think the porsche should have won by a mile


Not that I want to get involved in manufacturers meaningless 0-100 times (this particular 'contest' wasn't from 0mph) but the BMW 330d in 2000 had nearly 50 less bhp than it does now.

Also using your own 50/55-75 figures 5 sec BMW 6.8 Porsche how exactly would this make the Porsche win by a mile?


----------



## omen666

Bloody BMW driver's they are all the same....Porsche owner wannabees :wink:


----------



## b3ves

omen666 said:


> Bloody BMW driver's they are all the same....Porsche owner wannabees :wink:


Especially 3 series drivers :wink:


----------



## Leg

Porsche driver must have been a


----------



## Neil

Leg said:


>


Go on then, name them, 0-10


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

neil1003 said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go on then, name them, 0-10
Click to expand...

It looks like the old man is drilling Miss Piggy in the ass whilst kermit is about to give her a dirty sanchez


----------



## garyc

Carlos said:


> raysman said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry your right 0-100 boxster 14.2sec bm sorry dont know 2006spec but 2000model was 22.5sec ,bm 50-75 5sec in fourth porsche 55-75 6.8sec in fifth gear ,unless the bm has cut the 0-100time almost in half i think the porsche should have won by a mile
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I want to get involved in manufacturers meaningless 0-100 times (this particular 'contest' wasn't from 0mph) but the BMW 330d in 2000 had nearly 50 less bhp than it does now.
> 
> Also using your own 50/55-75 figures 5 sec BMW 6.8 Porsche how exactly would this make the Porsche win by a mile?
Click to expand...

The real beauty of the tuned (and stock e90 230hp) 330d, is that majority of 0-60 stop watch jockies _just don't get it _and therefore vastly underestimate exactly what 380+ft/lbs means in rolling acceleration times. That is until their 340hp MTM TT or 340hp S4 or 300hp Scooby or Boxsta S _fails_ to shake one off, let alone comprehensively blown one away 'by a mile'...and even then they have to come back with some twaddle that the Porsche etc, wasn't reallt trying/missed a gear etc.

And that is their real on-road advantage. :wink:


----------



## vlastan

garyc said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raysman said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry your right 0-100 boxster 14.2sec bm sorry dont know 2006spec but 2000model was 22.5sec ,bm 50-75 5sec in fourth porsche 55-75 6.8sec in fifth gear ,unless the bm has cut the 0-100time almost in half i think the porsche should have won by a mile
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I want to get involved in manufacturers meaningless 0-100 times (this particular 'contest' wasn't from 0mph) but the BMW 330d in 2000 had nearly 50 less bhp than it does now.
> 
> Also using your own 50/55-75 figures 5 sec BMW 6.8 Porsche how exactly would this make the Porsche win by a mile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The real beauty of the tuned (and stock e90 230hp) 330d, is that majority of 0-60 stop watch jockies _just don't get it _and therefore vastly underestimate exactly what 380+ft/lbs means in rolling acceleration times. That is until their 340hp MTM TT or 340hp S4 or 300hp Scooby or Boxsta S _fails_ to shake one off, let alone comprehensively blown one away 'by a mile'...and even then they have to come back with some twaddle that the Porsche etc, wasn't reallt trying/missed a gear etc.
> 
> And that is their real on-road advantage. :wink:
Click to expand...

Imagine what the new 335d will do then if chipped.


----------



## Leg

still goes dugga dugga dugga :lol:


----------



## Dr_Parmar

Leg said:


> still goes dugga dugga dugga :lol:


hahahaha dugga :lol:


----------



## BAMTT

As much as i hate to admit it check out the Ant & Pete videos to see just how quick a highly modded 330d is in the Gumball


----------



## W7 PMC

I can fully believe it.

My 535d with DMS mapping was capable of hitting 60 in 5.5secs (according to DMS) & i totally believe that. Factor the weight disadvantage & i'd say a tuned 330d (new model) should certainly keep up with a Boxter S, although i do feel the Boxter owner must have screwed up at some point to lose by such a margin.

As an aside, coming onto the M4 this evening off the A33, i had a souped up Scooby Legacy (not sure on his specs) trying to play as we came off the big roundabout onto the M4 & i was pi$$ing myself laughing. He gave it full beans off the line & got a marginally better drop on me as i didn't think he wanted to play, however by halfway down the sliproad i was pulling away at lengths per second. I allowed him past once on the motorway & he gave a thumbs up after lowering his passenger window to hear the roar.


----------



## Carlos

That was my mate! He told me he wound down the window as he thought he heard the sound of a diesel.

This is his car below, and you're right, it is souped up, he has the full Prodrive boot mat and an alloy oil cap to boot.










Well done for dusting him, I can tell you his is one fast motorcar.


----------



## b3ves

Yeah, with only 500-odd hp to play with you must be very proud. I often recite the time when I out-cornered a souped-up Astra in my Exige one time - very satisfying [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## raysman

Carlos said:


> raysman said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry your right 0-100 boxster 14.2sec bm sorry dont know 2006spec but 2000model was 22.5sec ,bm 50-75 5sec in fourth porsche 55-75 6.8sec in fifth gear ,unless the bm has cut the 0-100time almost in half i think the porsche should have won by a mile
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I want to get involved in manufacturers meaningless 0-100 times (this particular 'contest' wasn't from 0mph) but the BMW 330d in 2000 had nearly 50 less bhp than it does now.
> 
> Also using your own 50/55-75 figures 5 sec BMW 6.8 Porsche how exactly would this make the Porsche win by a mile?
Click to expand...

 carlos the porsche figure is a fifth gear time ,how much faster is your car in 4th gear 50-70 than in fifth ,get me now ?the porsche is also 300kg lighter and has a better drag co than the bmw ,makes a huge difference .

the boxster wasnt trying hard enough


----------



## The Silver Surfer

b3ves said:


> Yeah, with only 500-odd hp to play with you must be very proud. I often recite the time when I out-cornered a souped-up Astra in my Exige one time - very satisfying [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


LOL :lol: :lol:

LBH, there really aren't many cars on the road which are going to get the better of an M5 if both drivers are driving 'properly'.


----------



## Carlos

raysman said:


> carlos the porsche figure is a fifth gear time ,how much faster is your car in 4th gear 50-70 than in fifth ,get me now ?the porsche is also 300kg lighter and has a better drag co than the bmw ,makes a huge difference .
> 
> the boxster wasnt trying hard enough


Well lets agree to disagree. You have your opinion, based on magazine and manufacturer figures, I have mine, based on ownership and real world experience, on road and track, plus plenty of circumstantial evidence from others. I can't be arsed arguing with you anymore.


----------



## raysman

carlos thanks for the input . :?


----------



## garyc

Carlos said:


> raysman said:
> 
> 
> 
> carlos the porsche figure is a fifth gear time ,how much faster is your car in 4th gear 50-70 than in fifth ,get me now ?the porsche is also 300kg lighter and has a better drag co than the bmw ,makes a huge difference .
> 
> the boxster wasnt trying hard enough
> 
> 
> 
> Well lets agree to disagree. You have your opinion, based on magazine and manufacturer figures, I have mine, based on ownership and real world experience, on road and track, plus plenty of circumstantial evidence from others. I can't be arsed arguing with you anymore.
Click to expand...

OK, I can be bothered since I am just killing time on another interminable conference call, and this chap possibly has not driven both the cars in question, let alone ever tried one against the other - beyond Evo's Fast Pages :wink:

*Drag cf:*
Boxster - 0.3. Roof up.
330d - 0.31

marginal advantage Boxster presuming roof was up. Roof down, advantage 330d.

*Weight:*
Boxster - 1345kg
330d - 1590kg

advantage Boxster

*Power:*
Boxster - 276hp (0.20bhp per kg)
330d - 231hp (0.15hp per kg)
330d - tuned 278hp (0.18hp per kg)

25% advantage Boxster over stock 330d, 10% advantage over tuned 330d.

*Torque:*
Boxster - 320nm (0.23 nm per kg)
330d - 500nm (0.31nm per kg)
330d tuned - 585nm (0.37nm per kg)

30% torque avantage stock 330d over Boxster, 37% torque advantage for tuned 330d over Boxster

It's gonna monster uphill slip roads with 585nm torque.

Assumption is that the 330d was tuned.

Now one needs to decide whether the significant 37% torque deficit given away by the Boxster, could be redressed by a not so significant 10% power advantage it has over the 330d for both of their given weights, and within context of rolling start and acceleration scenario described.

In my view 10% (or even 25%) power advantage is simply not enough to make that much difference between any two cars on the road. 37% torque advantage will make far more of a difference in the cars ability to instantly accelerate at a range of road speeds, under a range of loads and on a range of gradients. Put simply the 330d will accelerate far harder and sooner than the Boxster whose pilot would have to work excptionally hard to keep his unit on the boil in order to enjoy his nominal power advantage in the morning traffic.

Porsche Boxster _faster_ against the clock and on track, 330d _quicker_ in most road situations. This incident to me appears a prime example of that hard-to-grasp phenomenon.

Were they at Bruntingthorpe, the situation would be reversed. But they weren't, they were on a slip road going _uphill_ where the tuned 330d is in it's element.

The moral for Boxster S drivers: if you see a 330d that wants to play and you think it may be tuned, nail it soon and do not let your engine off the boil for the duration. Because the second you do....

And avoid gradients for any displays of superior power to weight ratio.


----------



## W7 PMC

b3ves said:


> Yeah, with only 500-odd hp to play with you must be very proud. I often recite the time when I out-cornered a souped-up Astra in my Exige one time - very satisfying [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


I was very very proud.

It was obviously a quick motor & the driver must have thought he had a chance, plus he did get the jump off the line. Lets assume he has over 300BHP which by the way it took off & generally how the car looked well modified, i'd assume to be the case, why would a car with rally like traction & handling ability feel like an Exige vs Astra race. I bet his 0-60 times would only be a fraction off mine, perhaps less than a second.

Given the relative nature of this thread & the 330D beating the Boxter S, i'd see this competition as valid. He had a bash, he got beat & he appreciated the very short sprint we had. No harm at all in that. Anyhow, i thought power was now nothing without torque & i reckon his torque would have matched mine, if not even perhaps a little up on me :lol: :wink:

Finally, do you really think that say a CSL would not be a healthy race?? that being about 200BHP down on my M5?? Get the picture?? :wink: This was not a straight line sprint (the M5's favourite place) as their were a few twisties namely the roundabout & the slip road :lol:

Ps. Carl that looks nothing like the Legacy i played with. My competitor was a saloon after all.


----------



## Carlos

W7 PMC said:


> Ps. Carl that looks nothing like the Legacy i played with. My competitor was a saloon after all.


Ah, must've been someone else then. :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC

Carlos said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ps. Carl that looks nothing like the Legacy i played with. My competitor was a saloon after all.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, must've been someone else then. :wink:
Click to expand...

Indeed it must 8)


----------



## raysman

garyc ,great comparison but too many assumptions about what the 330 had under its bonnet .the stock boxster v330 is a no brainer as to who should have won this contest.and as for real world road conditions ,the boxter would have an even bigger advantage point to point ,ie better balance in the twisties ,faster to accelerater out of the bends ,and dont forget that it doesn't matter how much torque you have if you cant put it down on the road ,


----------



## jamesl

I have a current shape Boxster 'S' and one thing it cannot do is pull away from 330 diesels from above 80mph.

From a standing start, round a bend, on a track, the BMW would not see which way the boxster went...but like others have commented, in 'real world' motoring where both cars are already shifting, there is no way to shake a 330d without driving like an idiot and heading towards the 170mph top speed of the 'S'.

James


----------



## gcp

jamesl said:


> I have a current shape Boxster 'S' and one thing it cannot do is pull away from 330 diesels from above 80mph.
> 
> From a standing start, round a bend, on a track, the BMW would not see which way the boxster went...but like others have commented, in 'real world' motoring where both cars are already shifting, there is no way to shake a 330d without driving like an idiot and heading towards the 170mph top speed of the 'S'.
> 
> James


Thanks for the response James..... seems to have cleared that one up nicely.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

jamesl said:


> I have a current shape Boxster 'S' and one thing it cannot do is pull away from 330 diesels from above 80mph.
> 
> From a standing start, round a bend, on a track, the BMW would not see which way the boxster went...but like others have commented, in 'real world' motoring where both cars are already shifting, there is no way to shake a 330d without driving like an idiot and heading towards the 170mph top speed of the 'S'.
> 
> James


Well said. I'm sure Raysman will disagree however... :roll:


----------



## raysman

james thank for confirming what i was saying ,in the real word the 330 wouldn't see which way you went .glad you cleared that one up ,and as for the above 80mph ,well try changing down a couple of gears it really helps


----------



## garyc

On Truth and Reality - How we see things from our own frame of reference.

John is a psychiatric patient receiving therapy. His condition is such that he believes that he is actually dead and nothing that the medics can do will convince him otherwise. His latest analyst wants to try something different....

Analyst: "John do you believe that you are dead?"

John: "Yes."

Analyst: "Ok, and do you think that dead men bleed?"

John: "Well no, of course not."

Analyst: "Give me your hand."

_He takes John's hand and cuts it with a scalpel. Blood flows._

Analyst: "Well John, what do you think?"

John: "F**k me dead men _can_ bleed."


----------



## raysman

well i do bleed ,so i guess i am ok ,gary i dont understand your point about real world driving ?is your definition a flat motorway and nothing else ,james said that a 330 wouldnt see which way he went ?its only on motorways where he finds it difficult to shake it off over 80mph ,big diesel big torque i get it,i kown how good td's are these days but to suggest that a 330d could out perform a boxster s on acceleration from 80+on a flat motorway is crazy ,what evidence do you have to support this claim .i would imaging the 335 is the real competition for the boxster not the 330d ,as you said previously 276hp v231hp also power to weight ratio ,whats the matter with you guys ,you talk as if the boxster would be trying its hardest and the 330d is not ,the porsche deffinatley has to drop 2 gears to access the power required but thats the nature of petrol v diesel .


----------



## omen666

raysman said:


> the porsche deffinatley has to drop 2 gears to access the power required but thats the nature of petrol v diesel .


I think you mean that's the difference between a normally aspirated and turbo engine.

I think you should just let this go tbo


----------



## garyc

raysman said:


> well i do bleed ,so i guess i am ok ,gary i dont understand your point about real world driving ?i*s your definition a flat motorway and nothing else* ,james said that a 330 wouldnt see which way he went ?its only on motorways where he finds it difficult to shake it off over 80mph ,big diesel big torque i get it,i kown how good td's are these days but to suggest that a 330d could out perform a boxster s on acceleration from 80+on a flat motorway is crazy ,what evidence do you have to support this claim .i would imaging the 335 is the real competition for the boxster not the 330d ,as you said previously 276hp v231hp also power to weight ratio ,whats the matter with you guys ,you talk as if the boxster would be trying its hardest and the 330d is not ,the porsche deffinatley has to drop 2 gears to access the power required but thats the nature of petrol v diesel .


FFS raysman. :roll: Read it all again. *UP A MOTORWAY SLIP ROAD. INCLINE. HILL. GRADIENT. ESCARPMENT*. :!: Modded or otherwise a 330D will still make better use of it's torque than a Boxster S will of its power in that situation.

And that clearly was the case in this anecdote.

Real world driving involves hills. It involves exploiting gaps that may not enable a powerful engine to spool though the revs to it's peak. It involves seeing a gap and planting it. That means many times where instant low torque pulls out car lengths over someone who suddenly has to snatch 2 lower gears and get their engine on cam - amplified if they are going up a hill.

There is no question the S will ultimately be faster - given enough road to run thru two or more of it's gears. But the 330d will _initially_ be quicker to gain speed, and it's clear to everyone here 330d and Boxster drivers included, that that was the case in this scenario. The Boxster then would have to work very hard to close on the 330d, let alone breeze past it and disappear up the road. He would need far more power than 272hp (probably nearer 400hp) to be able to do that.

And that is real world driving.


----------



## jamesl

Just to clarify, I tried 6th, 5th and 4th gear to try and out accelerate the 330d but it was not moving from my rear view mirror. Like I said, given a safe environment and a lot of road I would have pulled away slowly but I cannot say in the real world the Boxster was clearly faster than the BMW in this situation.

The Boxster is in its element on country lanes or in a straight line from a standing start, it does not feel that quick above 80-90mph when you floor it.

Note that I have not quoted any performance figures as I think they are meaningless, this is all based on my real world experience.

James


----------



## Leg

The BMW is faster by design as BMW drivers never say thanks when you let them out of junctions or to change lanes on the motorway, no wonder their cars need to be so quick, BMW engineers recognise they need to get away from all the p1ssed off other marques drivers chasing after them to shake their fists in anger! :lol:

Even a BMW 116 is quicker than a Porker based on that evidence! M5s are driven by the EXTREMELY unthankful drivers, hence the extra ooomph ;-) :wink:


----------



## Carlos

Can I be the first to congratulate raysman on a subtle, well executed wind-up.


----------



## garyc

Carlos said:


> I can't be arsed arguing with you anymore.


Good point. :wink:


----------



## raysman

james thanks for the contructive input ,i really hadn't thought that the boxsters 15hp deficit and lackof variocam would have translated into such a dramatic difference between your car and mine but obviously it does .

leg ,too funny :lol:

gary and carlos ,thanks for finaly agreeing that the boxster is quicker ,i guess you both have bmws and i know it is hard to keep things in perpective when you love your paticular brand over all others .


----------



## Carlos

raysman, thanks for finally agreeing that the 330d is quicker than the Boxster. It's easy isn't it? :roll: You are the only fanboy here, everyone else freely admits that the Boxster is better in the corners and has a higher top speed etc etc. This particular thread is about *one* particular set of circumstances, ie rolling start up a sliproad.

FWIW I have owned two 330ds, probably won't own another but would love to own a Boxster S. Great car and thoroughly deserves the plaudits as one of the best handling cars money can buy.


----------



## raysman

carlos, of course you are right  have a nice day


----------



## Leg

still goes 'dugga dugga' (I know I said that already but isnt that the main point?)


----------



## garyc

Leg said:


> still goes 'dugga dugga' (I know I said that already but isnt that the main point?)


Looks like your car goes 'bling bling', which must make you very proud. :wink:


----------



## garyc

raysman said:


> james thanks for the contructive input ,i really hadn't thought that the boxsters 15hp deficit and lackof variocam would have translated into such a dramatic difference between your car and mine but obviously it does .
> 
> leg ,too funny :lol:
> 
> gary and carlos ,thanks for finaly agreeing that the boxster is quicker ,*i guess you both have bmws and i know it is hard to keep things in perpective when you love your paticular brand over all others *.


Raysman,
Were you to take just a little trouble discovering which brands and cars both Carl and myself run now; have run over the life of this forum, and also those we might desire to run in the future, you would realise that that is a crass statement from someone with your obviously finely-honed debating skills. :roll:


----------



## raysman

gary ,wot not a bmw ,then please tell as i am new and it doesn't tell me anywhere what cars people drive ?oh wait a minute carlos drives a subaru got a flat four ,am i right?


----------



## Carlos

no flies on you raysman


----------



## raysman

carlos which version do you have ?


----------



## W7 PMC

Leg said:


> The BMW is faster by design as BMW drivers never say thanks when you let them out of junctions or to change lanes on the motorway, no wonder their cars need to be so quick, BMW engineers recognise they need to get away from all the p1ssed off other marques drivers chasing after them to shake their fists in anger! :lol:
> 
> Even a BMW 116 is quicker than a Porker based on that evidence! M5s are driven by the EXTREMELY unthankful drivers, hence the extra ooomph ;-) :wink:


& don't you feckin forget that :lol: :wink:


----------



## Leg

W7 PMC said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> The BMW is faster by design as BMW drivers never say thanks when you let them out of junctions or to change lanes on the motorway, no wonder their cars need to be so quick, BMW engineers recognise they need to get away from all the p1ssed off other marques drivers chasing after them to shake their fists in anger! :lol:
> 
> Even a BMW 116 is quicker than a Porker based on that evidence! M5s are driven by the EXTREMELY unthankful drivers, hence the extra ooomph ;-) :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> & don't you feckin forget that :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

no need, I let a grey one out today on the M62 and the bugger didnt say thanks, thats BMWs not let out for a week, you hear me, A WEEK I say!



garyc said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> still goes 'dugga dugga' (I know I said that already but isnt that the main point?)
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like your car goes 'bling bling', which must make you very proud. :wink:
Click to expand...

Nah thats Tejs with the black wheels, mines the smart one with the CHs :lol:


----------



## Carlos

raysman said:


> carlos which version do you have ?


I have a MY99 UK car (the old shape). It's a stinking chavs car to be absolutely frank with you, but its tuned to around 360bhp and has numerous chassis mods to make it go well on track.

(ps its faster than a Boxster S on road or track, but, er, I would consider a straight swap...)


----------



## raysman

(ps its faster than a Boxster S on road or track, but, er, I would consider a straight swap...)[/quote]

and then sell it and make 15k :lol: right


----------



## W7 PMC

Leg said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> The BMW is faster by design as BMW drivers never say thanks when you let them out of junctions or to change lanes on the motorway, no wonder their cars need to be so quick, BMW engineers recognise they need to get away from all the p1ssed off other marques drivers chasing after them to shake their fists in anger! :lol:
> 
> Even a BMW 116 is quicker than a Porker based on that evidence! M5s are driven by the EXTREMELY unthankful drivers, hence the extra ooomph ;-) :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> & don't you feckin forget that :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no need, I let a grey one out today on the M62 and the bugger didnt say thanks, thats BMWs not let out for a week, you hear me, A WEEK I say!
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> still goes 'dugga dugga' (I know I said that already but isnt that the main point?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like your car goes 'bling bling', which must make you very proud. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah thats Tejs with the black wheels, mines the smart one with the CHs :lol:
Click to expand...

I would of course said thanks if it had been me.

Always trying to be a courteous driver is one of my on-raod aims as well as indicating whenever possible.

I let a Merc SLR out on the A4 this morning & he gave me a hazard flash, although i think he was a little confused as it took him a good 30secs to find his hazard warning light button  :lol: The car looked stunning in black with an SLR cherished reg 8)


----------

